# How to Properly Disassemble an Eastsheen 2x2



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

material needed:

。a flathead screwdriver

Procedure:

1. find the hollow side of a corner. if you look at the inside of ther corner you will see that there is a tenon of some sort that holds the cubie in place. use the screwdriver to push it outwards gentlely while taking the cubie off. (be careful not to push too hard or the tenon will break off.)

2. remove the other corner shell on the adjacent cubie using the method described above. the 3x3 mechanism should be visible clearly.

3. pry off the inner edge piece using the screwdriver (or your thunm of the cube is loose enough). disassemble the rest of the cube


pictures coming soon.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 2, 2009)

...so what was the point of this thread?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

to remind myself to remember to write the tutorial. i kept on forgeting to do this, and it's easier for me to edit the thread instead of typing the whole document in words


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15912
Not the same, true. MORE annoying since it's a whole thread...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

could a mod please delet this thread? i just found out that Pestvic have a tutorial to do this.


----------

